# Hiii



## Virgodreamer (Sep 9, 2020)

U


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I have met people like this, lived with people like this.

The World revolves around them. They skitter about, crablike, nervously pinching everyone near.
Letting the whole world know they are near.

Near, not dear.

He needs meds to make him less a person.
I would leave him, make him less a person in your life.

Oh, way less.
Umm.

My condolences...

Sorry, for you having this spiny of a spouse.

Sooner or later...... it is.
Dump him sooner, than later....tolerating, and so regretting it.


_[Anonymous]-_


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Virgodreamer said:


> U


Uh what?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the fact that the OP deleted their post, this thread is closed for further replies.


----------

